# Do They Monitor the 9.9 limit at Cowan



## rtwoolums (May 2, 2008)

I am interested in getting a used Pontoon Boat. Most of the used Pontoons in the 20 foot range have 40 - 75HP outboards on them. 

How closely do they monitor the 9.9 limit at Cowan? If I run a larger outboard at very slow speed how likely would I be to get cited.

I like fishing Cowan but dont want to have to be limited to a 9.9 on my Pontoon boat.

THanks


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

The engine Cover would give you away. It would be larger than a 9.9 cover. You would have to buy a 9.9 Longshaft - or fish elsewhere.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Used to be, if your motor was in the water, you were in violation. That's why you see large motors up. The guys are using trolling motors only.

Is it worth it?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

If you put your whiskey in a water bottle will you still get a DUI? 


Duhhhhhd-d-d-don't ask about breaking the law in public internet forums would be my advice.

Yes, it would be glaringly obvious that you're putting around illegally. LOL!


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

fallen513 said:


> If you put your whiskey in a water bottle will you still get a DUI?
> 
> 
> Duhhhhhd-d-d-don't ask about breaking the law in public internet forums would be my advice.
> ...


LOL Awesome analogy. 
But seriously the difference between a 9.9 and a 40 to 70 hp motor is very obvious. If it were a 9.9 compared to a 15 it might be a different story but thats a pretty big gap in motors. I have to agree with fallen here though. Its probably not the best idea to ask about breaking the law in a public internet forum.
Just my input though. Take what you will from it.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Ive seen guys use their trolling motor while keeping their other motor out of the water in low HP lakes. Whether thats legal or not I dont know but you can contact the Division of Watercraft and ask, that way youll know for sure.

[email protected]


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

a friend has a 22' pontoon with a 9.9.....it accually does pretty good speeds considering the small motor!!


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

fishingcop said:


> Is this still true? I want to fish Cowan....so if I keep my motor up and only use the trolling motor, i'd be alright? Sorry for the newbie question, but I have only fished CC and eastfork with my boat.


As far as I know. Call or Email ODNR. They'll tell you.


----------



## the falcon (Mar 13, 2010)

you can use your big motor to load boat ,but thats it. there will be lots of wildlife officers this year if there are as many fishermen as last year


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

PLEASE DO NOT EVER USE YOUR MOTOR TO LOAD A BOAT.  USE THE WINCH.










"Power loading", can cause damage to launch ramps that may not be visible from the surface of the water. "Power loading" is a term used to describe using the motor to load and unload the boat onto and off the trailer. Many of the state's 3,000 public launch ramps were not designed to sustain the forces generated by today?s larger and more powerful boats or the practice of power loading. Propeller wash creates a significant force that can erode the lakebed and create a large hole at the end of the ramp. Eroded material is often deposited beyond the ramp to create a mound, which can result in a barrier for launching and loading. Boats and equipment can incur damage if the boat or lower unit runs aground on the mound or if the trailer becomes stuck in the hole. In the worse cases, the end of the ramp could collapse, resulting in an unusable launch ramp. In low water conditions the mound created from propeller wash can obstruct launching and loading.


DNR crews have been busy rehabilitating damaged launch ramps statewide. Staff are repairing the holes and extending the ramps by adding additional concrete planks. When possible the mounds are leveled with excavation equipment. These launch ramp repairs are time consuming and expensive.

The DNR recognizes that some boaters are accustomed to power loading. However, it is preferable that boaters do not race their engines while on the boat ramp. Slightly more than idle speed should be all that is necessary to load and/or unload the boat. *The best practice is for boaters to refrain from power loading and use the winch to load and unload their boat.*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

The instructions for my side imager said to go by a boat ramp to fine tune the view. The first place I used my new unit was Cowan. There's already a pretty big hole at the bottom of the ramp nearest the dam, I could see it as plain as if the lake was empty. I've heard that catfish like to hide under the lower edge of the ramps in the caves created from propwash.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yes- you will get cited at Cowan. There are a few people trying to slow troll with the big motor. You can figure that ODNR, local park ranger or water craft officer will be watching. They love to take pictures from a distance and cite you as you leave. Use your trolling motor and enjoy the lake.


----------



## amhippi (Mar 18, 2011)

Hmmmmm.... not to be a total ass here.... but there is a very good reason that lake, and others have a 9.9 HP limit. Respect your fellow boat captains and anglers who are abiding by the rules and do not use your big motor where it is prohibited. It is not only unfair to the smaller boats but it can be dangerous for a variety of reasons.

Nothing irks me more to be on a 10 HP limit lake and see a big bass boat running with their motor down. Might as well allow poaching, snagging and cast netting as well.


----------



## Stauff (Mar 7, 2005)

If the law reads "10 HP LIMIT", try to find a way to follow that rule......not break it. And, no that doesn't mean its legal to use your 250 HP motor to load.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

amhippi said:


> Hmmmmm.... not to be a total ass here.... but there is a very good reason that lake, and others have a 9.9 HP limit. Respect your fellow boat captains and anglers who are abiding by the rules and do not use your big motor where it is prohibited. It is not only unfair to the smaller boats but it can be dangerous for a variety of reasons.
> 
> Nothing irks me more to be on a 10 HP limit lake and see a big bass boat running with their motor down. Might as well allow poaching, snagging and cast netting as well.


Cowan is plenty big for safe operation of much larger motors. The last time I actually fished over there (w/o starting my 25 HP), the sailing club's 40 HP pontoon boat was throwing a tremendous wake & nobody got killed. A 9.9 plowing a heavy, underpowered/oversized hull is the most obtrusive boat on the lake.

Knowingly violating the law is wrong but it is a stupid, bureaucratic law - even more stupid than I'd originally thought - if you can't state the rationale any more clearly than "unfair to smaller boats" & "dangerous for a variety of reasons."

We must do it for the children....


----------



## ScottB (Apr 15, 2004)

You can leave the big motor in the water, no need to raise it. I do it all the time, it helps keep the boat going straight when you are using the trolling motor and it is windy. 

I got a ticket at Cowan many years ago for idling across the lake with a 35HP after my trolling motor had broken. I think it was for $70 or $80 back then, probably much more now. I tried explaining the circumstances to the DNR officer at the ramp that gave me the ticket, but it was no use. He said I should of flagged down another boater and asked them to tow me back to the ramp. 

Now, I don't even use the gas motor to load or unload it, don't want to take the chance.


----------



## ScottB (Apr 15, 2004)

cincinnati said:


> ...the sailing club's 40 HP pontoon boat was throwing a tremendous wake & nobody got killed.


When I got my ticket, I asked the DNR about that too. The sailing club has several big engines on their boats painted white with no decals but obviously much bigger than 9.9HP. He said they had special permission because they were technically "rescue" boats.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I keep hearing rumors about DNR changing the law from 9.9hp down to "Idle Speed Only", this has been ongoing for many years and its just a matter of time before they do it with the high outrage from many anglers regarding this crazy 9.9 rule. It has nothing to do with wakes, erosion or anything else. It was done early on to provide for a Fishing only lake but the bigger worry is that the pleasure boaters will get organized and places like Acton and Cowan will be loaded with Lake Lice and Water Skiers so we really ned to be careful what we wish for.
Salmonid


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

FISNFOOL said:


> PLEASE DO NOT EVER USE YOUR MOTOR TO LOAD A BOAT. USE THE WINCH. *The best practice is for boaters to refrain from power loading and use the winch to load and unload their boat.*


I had to chuckle when I read this. I was told by my Tracker technicians to NEVER use the winch to pull the boat onto the trailer. Power it on they said.

There are some ramps that are so shallow the only way I can get it on or off is to use power.

I do agree with you about the holes that props can create at the end of a ramp. I nearly got stuck on one at Rocky Fork last August.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Salmonid said:


> ...It was done early on to provide for a Fishing only lake but the bigger worry is that the pleasure boaters will get organized and places like Acton and Cowan will be loaded with Lake Lice and Water Skiers so we really ned to be careful what we wish for.
> Salmonid


Well said! Idle only? How many time have you been passed in a no wake zone?


----------



## the falcon (Mar 13, 2010)

personally i like the 10 horse limit.i can take my grandsons fishing and not worry about idiots with there big boats swamping us,even an idle only law would be bad because some idiots will abuse that. people need to learn to obey the laws!!!


----------



## rtwoolums (May 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Sorry if I offended some of the holy than thou people on this board. Think I will take a ride out to Cowan and take a look at the boats at the dock. I have feeling I will see some motors larger than 9.9 on some of the private boats.


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

My opinion and experience is leave your big motor in the water to steer the rear when trolling. DO Not start your gas motor unless it is 9.9HP or smaller. Fish all you want, whenever you want, just don't start that big motor. They will get you for it.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, I agree that Idle/no wake speeds vary immensely between captains and really even certain types of boats, a small flat bottom leaves half the wake my deep v does. The few times i was able to pin down an Watercraft officer about what speed NO WAKE really is, I have been told, less then 5.0 MPH but most dont want to answer that question. Plenty of grey area there. 

Bottom line is if at all possible, NEVER start the engine if its over 9.9 unless in an emergency ( Life/death type, not lightning nor explosive diareah..) and do not power load, I have a real problem with my 19 ft sea nymph as its exta deep v and I have to back really far into the water just to unload and loading is always rough, I use the winch as much as possible but sometimes there is no other way then to power load. Problem is you dont know that until its too late..Thats the real problem at a lot of public ramps, unlimited lakes or not.

Salmonid


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hmmm. Never thought about putting whiskey in my water bottle....


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

creekcrawler said:


> Hmmm. Never thought about putting whiskey in my water bottle....


Damn engineers figure everything out don't they?


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Clear Fork Lake here in OH has a 8 mph speed limit that is strictly enforced. It's around a thousand acres and is a great fishing lake. If you ever fished it you would see what a small lake with a speed limit can be like, it's not bad at all. My boat is only a 16 footer and at Caesar's it's all but impossible to fish out on the main lake after the fun crowd hits the lake. Up at Clear Fork it's no problem. A speed limit would make the lakes that are 10 hp lakes fish-able for all and still not draw the skiing/pleasure boating crowed. Just my 2cents


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Not 100% sure but I believe the prop has to be removed from larger motor before it even enters the water.


----------



## ScottB (Apr 15, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> Not 100% sure but I believe the prop has to be removed from larger motor before it even enters the water.


Absolutely not. Just don't start it and you will be OK


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Ditto on Clear Fork. Nice lake, run whatever you got.... but run slowly.

Fish northern WI quite a bit & they have a law requiring low speed operation within 200 feet of shore. Several of the towns in the area also enforce no wake from 6PM until 9AM on all waters within their jurisdiction.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

creekcrawler said:


> Hmmm. Never thought about putting whiskey in my water bottle....


Snapple bottle will work better


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Having owned a very small boat until about a month ago I understand the challenges on the larger unlimited lakes. A speed limit is the only thing that is fair to all boaters. Small boat owners aren't prohibited from unlimited lakes. There is no gray area with a speed limit and everyone who pays for registration should be able to use all the resources their fees support. If ramp or lake conditions are not safe for larger boats than a length limit could be justified.

Knox Lake, Lake La Su An, Oxbow Lake, Rupert Lake have 10HP or idle allowing higher hp boats to use them. Griggs has a speed limit as does Hoover (in addition to 10HP and length limits). 

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/watercraft/questions/tabid/2696/Default.aspx


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

ScottB said:


> Absolutely not. Just don't start it and you will be OK



Thanks to pondfin I found ODNR's take on removing the prop. "TYPICALLY, removing the prop, removing the gas tank, or lifting the gas engine are all sufficient ways to ensure you are not using your gasoline-powered motor at the lake. However, lifting the unit can affect how the boat handles, especially in high winds, and it can also affect the stability and load distribution within the boat.

If it is permitted locally, we recommend leaving the gas motor in the down position but removing the prop. And removing the gas tank should cover you in most all instances where no gasoline is permitted on the waterway.

You should check the local rules for any body of water you boat on first."

Moral of this story, call ahead.


----------

